# Rent a place in Sydney



## Ingrid (May 15, 2008)

Hi

We are migrating to Sydney in August and I was wondering if I should get in touch with a property rental agency prior to our move so that we can organise visits as soon as we arrive. Does anybody knows some agencies I could contact (Lower North Shore)


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Ingrid, 

If you search through the posts this question has come up before 
Most people tend to stay in a hotel for a while since it seems to be difficult to get letting agents to take you seriously unless you are here, especially if rental demand is high.

There are property websites in the "Please read..." post and if you search on your area you'll find some agents on there and see what is available at present.

I don't have any personal experience of this since we bought a house before we moved out here.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## RichardK (May 30, 2008)

Hi Ingrid,

What type of place are you looking for, and what's your rental budget ?

Rental demand is high - good places get taken quickly, but, you need to do your research now so that you know what sort of neighbourhood each suburb is.

Lower North Shore. From the harbour up to Chatswood. 

Where will you be working ? How will you commute ? Train / Bus / Ferry ?

North Shore has a single train line - there are lots of units near each rail station. 

starting from Syd CBD, train goes north over the Sydney Harbour Bridge, stopping at:
Milsons Point - mostly commercial/office, with some units.
North Sydney - all offices/20-30 storey buildings. Units are a fair walk from station.
Waverton - all units & some houses.
Wollstonecraft - as per Waverton
St Leonards - another business hub, with units
Artarmon - 5 trillion units in towers. Small shops on 'High Street'
Chatswood. Large ( like Hornsby, Parramatta, Hurstville ) Multistorey towers and large shopping centres ( Westfield and Chatswood Chase ) Several hundred shops and multistorey carparks.

Then on to:

Roseville
Lindfield
Killara
Gordon ( middle size business hub and shopping centre )
Pymble

these are more houses here, and not many units near each station.


Other Lower North Shore suburbs are well served by bus. Northbridge, Cammeray, Naremburn etc.

Look at the transport websites to see the bus and train routes & timetabling.

www.domain.com.au is an excellent place to see what's for rent on the market.

use Google Maps satellite view to 'fly' up the train line.

Have a look and post any addresses - I'll tell you more about that address and that area.

Not much point in making touch with any Real Estate agencies now - the rental list changes too fast, and little benefit in telling them you want to start renting in August. Each agency covers its local area - tell me what suburbs you like, I'll tell you which agents cover that suburb.


----------



## damian george (Jun 2, 2008)

i always use www realestate com au

preffer the eastern suburbs though as millitary road is a pain


----------



## RichardK (May 30, 2008)

Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au is also useful, but it's slower to load the area selection ( such as Lower North Shore, it's all Java based ) whereas domain.com.au you just click the NSW map once and then tick the box at the region selection.


Both websites define the Lower North Shore area differently. realestate.com.au has a smaller area, it just lists harborside suburbs - doesn't include Wollstonecraft, St Leonards, Artarmon, Lane Cove, Northwood, Riverview, Crows Nest, Chatswood etc - all these suburbs are Lower North Shore areas. www.domain.com.au gives you a proper list of what's in the Lower North Shore area.

yeah, Military Rd is painful if you're driving a car, but buses fly along dedicated bus lanes. Eastern Suburbs traffic is about the same as Military Rd - New South Head Rd is not fun at all. All over Sydney, there are dedicated bus lanes during morning & afternoon peak hours ( 6am-10am, 3pm-7pm )

I suppose one main factor in deciding where to live is knowing how you'll get to work. Driving vs bus vs ferry.


----------



## damian george (Jun 2, 2008)

ferry from rose bay to the quay takes 15 mins and one of the greatest pleasures in life!


----------



## Oopsadaisy (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi there, I am about to relocate to China and have our lovely home available for rent to a wonderful expat family who are coming to Sydney to live. Upper northshore is where we are.

I have contacted a few real estate agents and when I expressed my interests to rent our place to another expat family, there is little expression from their faces....

You would think that they would take a more active step in bringing us together ??


----------



## Oopsadaisy (Jul 22, 2008)

sorry first time on this site. not sure if i am doing the right thing here


----------



## Ingrid (May 15, 2008)

thanks all for the tips, I heard the lane cove tunel is a short driving link between North Sydney and North Ride, so now I am more and more thinking Crows Nest; Cammerey; Neutral Bay. I need to buy a car though....


----------

